# Holland 19-21 Dec



## A_Skywalker (Dec 16, 2008)

AZ Alkmaar v Utrecht
 19/12/2008 19:45 GMT
  1.35 4.50 7.50 statsAll Bets (26) 
Sparta v Heerenveen
 20/12/2008 17:45 GMT
  2.90 3.30 2.20 statsAll Bets (26) 
NAC Breda v Vitesse
 20/12/2008 18:45 GMT
  1.60 3.60 5.00 statsAll Bets (26) 
Roda v Groningen
 20/12/2008 19:45 GMT
  2.40 3.30 2.60 statsAll Bets (26) 
De Graafschap v Ajax
 21/12/2008 11:30 GMT
  6.25 4.00 1.45 statsAll Bets (29) 
NEC Nijmegen v Den Haag
 21/12/2008 11:30 GMT
  1.533 3.60 6.00 statsAll Bets (29) 
PSV Eindhoven v Feyenoord
 21/12/2008 13:30 GMT
  1.60 3.50 5.25 statsAll Bets (29) 
Twente v Willem II
 21/12/2008 13:30 GMT
  1.45 4.00 6.25 statsAll Bets (29) 
Volendam v Heracles
 21/12/2008 13:30 GMT
  2.35 3.25 2.70 statsAll Bets (29)


----------

